# Need help getting to the bottom of my type :D almost there



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I finally managed to get to the bottom of my functions and enneagram. I feel confident that I gathered sufficient info during the past year and half to make a final judgment on my type.

*Here is what I got:*

The 4 functions I mainly use are Fi, Si, Ne and Te. I'm unsure of the order.

*My rational functions:*

It seems I prefer Fi over Ti or Fe. Coming up with my own subjective logic is not really my thing (Fi and Ti are mutually exclusive), I prefer outside objective systems I can rely on (namely Te). Since I prefer Te, that means I don't prefer Fe, because Te and Fe are mutually exclusive. This makes sense because how I feel about things and how society feels (or how I'm supposed to feel) are different in many places. In the end I either use Te or Fi which excludes using Fe and Ti.

I also think that I'm a F, meaning that Fi>Te, however I do not relate to being emotional. Since being a feeler and being emotional or having strong emotions is not the same thing *shrug*, being F is totally valid for me (it makes sense). I consider my F mainly a "personal sense of right and wrong".

Do I have empathy, am I a whiny poet who expresses emotions, a sissy, "rose colored glasses", "sense of wonder", and such? No, I do not relate to such INFP descriptions, maybe I have empathy, however despite understanding other people's position in a situation...I do not feel what they feel and "comforting" them is difficult, because I don't know how. I mainly try to fix the problem and listen....am not touchy-fealy nor emotionally expressive.

*My irrational functions:*

I think I prefer Si clearly, which excludes using Ni by default and I also prefer Ne, which excludes Se by default. Many people don't seem to "get" Si, but its rather simple: the feeling of something familiar, like your dad's car pulling up in front of the house and you knowing it's him based on the sound of the engine. It isn't memory, its just "stuff you are familiar with", internal sense of things. Ne is quite simple as well, I prefer to see possibilities that exist within the limitations of known reality. 

This however is not that clear for me since I can see myself using Ni and Se as well. In the end it is either the Si-Ne or the Se-Ni pair. Still need to make the difference here. I think I prefer Si-Ne thou.

*My enneagram:*

I'm 100% positive now that I'm 6w7 4w5-1w2 So/Sx. It took a lot of time to figure it out, but there it is.

In case people will misunderstand "Social variant" based on common misconceptions, I'm not sociable, in fact I'm quite asocial. Here is a description that works for me:



> Social Six
> 
> The Social Six strongly identified with being dutiful, but wished to highlight the dilemma of feeling caught between phobic and counterphobic. They felt that, depending on the situation, they could express either behavior and often felt frozen between the two. Of the sixes, they had the most difficulty selecting their subtype. Their strategy was to find systems of reference, some form of authority outside them to deal with doubt. They determined that fear surfaced in groups where the need for rules and procedures are necessary for order and consensus. In simple terms, the Social Six stated that "as long as the person in power uses their power fairly, I am compliant, because it is in the best interest of the group, but if for any reason I feel that the authority is not trustworthy I rebel and get others to rebel. Social Sixes expressed that they might be disloyal to some in order to be loyal to the group; they expressed the belief that groups are frequently a more effective to influence and have power over the greater world than individuals acting alone. They expressed the desire to challenge rules and authority when they were not in the best interest of the collective welfare, and liked playing the role of devil's advocate in the group's decisions. To the Social Six, anger in conjunction with fear can be paralyzing.


Also in case people misunderstand type 6, I'm not a traditionalist, I do not defend institutions, am not a fearful and anxious sadsack, I'm not loyal to shitty ideas nor loyal to the end to things outside of me, my loyalty goes as far as my own ideals.

*^^ if anyone has some input on how to put all of this together, plz post.*


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay, so Te and Fi are definites, and you're trying to figure out whether you use Se+Ni or Si+Ne. Do you believe you are Fi dominant or are you still not sure what your dominant function is?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> Okay, so Te and Fi are definites, and you're trying to figure out whether you use Se+Ni or Si+Ne. Do you believe you are Fi dominant or are you still not sure what your dominant function is?


Unsure about what my dom function is and yes. Mostly test INFP.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

When I read your post b4, I had a feeling that you were an Si Te.
You brought up a few "objective data" statements, that reminded me a bit of my ISTJ dad.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> When I read your post b4, I had a feeling that you were an Si Te.
> You brought up a few "objective data" statements, that reminded me a bit of my ISTJ dad.


Yeah that tends to happen. Since Fi is introverted I use Te to "express", and you could be right. I have been called ISTJ before.  can't relate to the descriptions thou, especially about "finishing what he starts". I almost never finish what I enthusiastically start. Would be nice if a ISTJ would reply. @Wake what you think?

\o/ @Owfin, help. Am I ISTJ!?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Why don't you try the questionnaire? It will give you some good feedback.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Rim said:


> There is but one problem with "understanding functions"...well its mainly my problem. I can't trust my understanding of it until I see examples and it is difficult to see to what % those ways of processing are actually mine. Stuff like this is a guess at best supported by scattered facts that keep changing/are not stable features.


There's just so much Te here...

Stuff like *this is a guess* *at best* supported by *scattered facts* that* keep changing/are not stable features.*

That's simply just a hard T argument punch.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> There's just so much Te here...
> 
> Stuff like *this is a guess* *at best* supported by *scattered facts* that* keep changing/are not stable features.*
> 
> That's simply just a hard T argument punch.


^^ yeah, you are absolutely right about that one and it isn't uncommon for me to use Te, this is why I'm sure about Fi and Te being my main 2 rational functions. 

:O uu I may be contradicting myself here at one pint, awesome, getting closer to the truth! Thx! Still no example for Ne thou, hmmm.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I think you're an Fi dom, frankly. There's nothing particularly warm and bubbly about Fi - it would completely depend on the individual, especially since Fi isn't at all easily influenced by others' standards - it's all about their own, and if they like those of others, they'll incorporate them into their own. Even Jung's description of Fi doms is far from that of a outwardly warm and bubbly person - he describes them as often coming off as surprisingly emotionally reserved to the outside world, unless they decide to show feeling - sometimes almost emotionless - from some experiences with Fi doms IRL, I think I know what he might've been getting at. From what I've seen of your posts though, I would say that you seem pretty natural with your feelings though - they seem higher than tertiary imo (since I am a tertiary F type, knowing what that's like).


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Dark Romantic said:


> Why don't you try the questionnaire? It will give you some good feedback.


I already did the questionnaire. Didn't do much good. ^^;


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I think you're an Fi dom, frankly. There's nothing particularly warm and bubbly about Fi - it would completely depend on the individual, especially since Fi isn't at all easily influenced by others' standards - it's all about their own, and if they like those of others, they'll incorporate them into their own. Even Jung's description of Fi doms is far from that of a outwardly warm and bubbly person - he describes them as often coming off as surprisingly emotionally reserved to the outside world, unless they decide to show feeling - sometimes almost emotionless - from some experiences with Fi doms IRL, I think I know what he might've been getting at. From what I've seen of your posts though, I would say that you seem pretty natural with your feelings though - they seem higher than tertiary imo (since I am a tertiary F type, knowing what that's like).


Hmm yeah I agree, also tests would confirm. Any idea why I use Te consciously? I'm only 25....isn't Te and maybe even Si supposed to be outside of conscious range?


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Rim said:


> Hmm yeah I agree, also tests would confirm. Any idea why I use Te consciously? I'm only 25....isn't Te and maybe even Si supposed to be outside of conscious range?


I would say forget the age stuff. The inferior function is conscious, but it's just the least conscious of all of the conscious functions, as in, in the influence that it has over your decisions. It's still noticeable in every type, but it's just a shadow of what it is in the dominant form in other types. I'm highly aware of my inferior Se as well, but such things result from various experiences bringing them to the surface more often than not, so that's probably the generic reason that age is used to define function development, even though it doesn't really have to. The inferior function is always there to advance the goals of the dominant - they work together.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I would say forget the age stuff. The inferior function is conscious, but it's just the least conscious of all of the conscious functions, as in, in the influence that it has over your decisions. It's still noticeable in every type, but it's just a shadow of what it is in the dominant form in other types. I'm highly aware of my inferior Se as well, but such things result from various experiences bringing them to the surface more often than not, so that's probably the generic reason that age is used to define function development, even though it doesn't really have to. The inferior function is always there to advance the goals of the dominant - they work together.


Hmm that makes sense to me, it also explains why ISTJ descriptions don't really fit at all. I believe I have been told that I'm no INTJ either, so that leaves me with Fi as primary and Te as inferior (Fi-Te pair).

The last question would be what irrational pair do I use Ne-Si or Se-Ni. You use Ni-Se (primary and inferior). Got any insights? I appreciate all the help you have given me here btw.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

The irrational pair seems harder to figure out than the judging pair, but here's a question: Do you tend to focus on possibilities in your thinking more or probabilities in your thinking more? If you answer the former, it might be safe to conclude that you're an Ne type - if you answer the latter, it might be safe to conclude that you're an Ni type.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> The irrational pair seems harder to figure out than the judging pair, but here's a question: Do you tend to focus on possibilities in your thinking more or probabilities in your thinking more? If you answer the former, it might be safe to conclude that you're an Ne type - if you answer the latter, it might be safe to conclude that you're an Ni type.


I believe that it is evident so far that I consider all options valid possibilities until one actually happens to be true or just happens....so yes possibilities. I'd like to note that I prefer the ISFP forums regardless of how this turns out...haha.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Rim said:


> MENTION=28303]Owfin[/MENTION], help. Am I ISTJ!?


No. I don't think Si is about familiarity; otherwise, why wouldn't Ni be about it too? I don't see anything particularly S about familiarity.

I'm not sure about your irrational functions, but just knowing you are IXFP can tell you a lot about yourself.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Owfin said:


> No. I don't think Si is about familiarity; otherwise, why wouldn't Ni be about it too? I don't see anything particularly S about familiarity.
> 
> I'm not sure about your irrational functions, but just knowing you are IXFP can tell you a lot about yourself.


 u sure? They way I understood Si is that once I do something and it becomes familiar, the next time I do it I'll have a "feel" for how it needs to be. its very useful in combination with Ne, mainly stops Ne from going for "stuff that didn't work before". Or at least that was my understanding.

\o/ anyway lol at least its down to IXFP.

Something bothers me however and I can't get over it. All the descriptions are of sensitive people who like poetry, art and are sort of odd and "unique". It just doesen't go with what I know of myself, *shrug* I have no inclination towards such things at all. I can write and have talent for it...but don't view it as something I'd want to do. Literature was never all that interesting, I can't say I perticualrly enjoy the act of reading *shrug*.

^^; is there something wrong with me here? I seem to use Te-Si more often then INFPs on the forum and as I said, I do not share the sensitivity/artistic side of INFPs...but I can be like that if I'm forced to.

Have went through how ISFPs are and sadly that isn't me either. I'd have prefered this to infp tbh.

Been looking at ENFP, but they are "people persons" and I prefer distance from people to be honest. Kinda asocial and it doesen't bother me all too much.

% on tests show I>E (not by much), T almost = to F, N>S (not by much) and J almost=to P. Maybe my tendencies are ballanced and I don't have very strong preferences?

*Best approximation I can make is INFP who has more of a thinking side to him and is less interested in typical INFP-ish stuff.*


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Rim said:


> Something bothers me however and I can't get over it. All the descriptions are of sensitive people who like poetry, art and are sort of odd and "unique". It just doesen't go with what I know of myself, *shrug* I have no inclination towards such things at all. I can write and have talent for it...but don't view it as something I'd want to do. Literature was never all that interesting, I can't say I perticualrly enjoy the act of reading *shrug*.


Nah, it just means you are a non-sterotypical IXFP. Fi dominant just means you make personal judgements on everything you see, like good/bad, pretty/ugly, etc. Doesn't mean you are more of a T. roud:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Owfin said:


> Nah, it just means you are a non-sterotypical IXFP. Fi dominant just means you make personal judgements on everything you see, like good/bad, pretty/ugly, etc. Doesn't mean you are more of a T. roud:


 awesome, now that we are done with that <.<...any idea on how to figure out ISFP from INFP. I have tried this before and the ISFPs wanted me on their side (which was cute haha), but couldn't make the difference *shrug*, plus all them stereotypes are just bullsh***...

@Stephen^^; I summon thee great sage of S vs .N (I saw your post on the subject). Help me plz?


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

Rim said:


> *^^ if anyone has some input on how to put all of this together, plz post.*


Somehow all this makes me think your first process is perceptive, and you even are like me gathering more and more information and thinking about new ways to combine A and B and X... Anyway, I have understood that the dominant function is the baseline for the personality, something fundamental, and that the auxillary is more like a tool to assist the dominant function. Oh, I could easily be wrong and only confuse you for nothing... Just a thought and a product of my_ Ne_.



Rim said:


> Been looking at ENFP, but they are "people persons" and I prefer distance from people to be honest. Kinda asocial and it doesen't bother me all too much.


It took me ages to realize I'm _Ne_-dom. Whenever I feel unhealthy and depressed, I feel more like an INFP or INTP. But the healthy me is _Ne_-dom. When healthy, my mind is active and curious, imaginative and even wild... And that's what _Ne_ is like, it's all over the place - _Fi_ (or any other judging function) is much more focused. With perceiving functions it's like they give the information first and only after that the judging functions conclude and judge. When the judging function is the dominating one it's the other way around and the number of options has to be limited in the first place. At least that's how I have understood this. 

ENFPs are introverted extroverts, they take external information to their heads and think about and process it there. They are not necessarily people persons. I am not. I am picky about my company, for example I will not pretend to like the company of people who make me yawn... I have never been very fond of spending my time in groups or in social gatherings. And my _silly switch_ (and_ that_ I'm quite fond of) is only for my own amusement (and such an amusement it is, heh) and perhaps for the most closest contacts of mine. I know that I am very child-like, I bubble and gush when I am feeling good. Some time ago I asked my SO whether he often feels that other people cannot share his energy levels. He stared at me for a while and then said something like "Again you are asking something so abstract that I have no idea what to reply to you". I felt pretty down... The point is, I definitely do feel like other people cannot share my interest and intensity - other people seem not to. 

Btw, how do you form your sentences when you speak to someone? I tend to begin my stories from at least five different issues and somehow combine all those like a giant patchwork and end up wondering whether the other realized even half of it. Some manage to get a quadrant of it. My speech is a mess when I'm enthusiastic about something.

Sorry, awfully long reply... I hope this will give you some insight


----------

